# Band Saw Decision



## Twylie (Nov 30, 2018)

I am considering the purchase of my first real band saw. My appetite was whetted by a small bench machine which allowed me to get a feel for what a band saw might be capable of. I have narrowed it down to the following four and would like some input--pros and cons--on each one if you have some experience with any of them. They are all 1.75hp, 110v machines and similarly sized. They range in price from about $1100-$1400. Some people have asked me what I want to do with a band saw. I really can't give a specific answer to this question. I want to, first of all, learn what it is capable of doing and then I will go from there. 



Rikon 10-326
Laguna 14-12
Laguna 14-BX
Jet JWBS-14SFX
I understand that the Laguna 14-12 and Laguna 14-BX are very similar with the BX having a blade brake and built with a more sturdy frame. I wonder if the brake justifies the extra $300 or so.


Have you had a good experience with any of these saws? Should any of them be avoided? Maybe you know of another saw of comparable size and price that you would recommend instead. Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Hard to beat Grizzly for overall value. I have a prototype I got at their annual scratch and dent sale for I think $700. It is modeled very closely to the Laguna LT14 bandsaw but has a 3HP Leeson motor. It's a beast and can cut thru very thick material accurately.

https://www.grizzly.com/woodworking-bandsaws

This one would be a great saw and is less than the others you are looking at.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-17-2-HP-Bandsaw-35th-Anniversary-Edition/G0513ANV


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, the grizzly is a good machine, but.....*

The others listed will run on 120 volts. It is unknown if the OP has 220 volts which is required for a 3 HP motor......?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

The specific one I linked will run on either 120 or 240. I was merely showing that you can get one with a big ol' motor for less than $1000 if you want


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Twylie said:


> I am considering the purchase of my first real band saw. My appetite was whetted by a small bench machine which allowed me to get a feel for what a band saw might be capable of. I have narrowed it down to the following four and would like some input--pros and cons--on each one if you have some experience with any of them. They are all 1.75hp, 110v machines and similarly sized. They range in price from about $1100-$1400. Some people have asked me what I want to do with a band saw. I really can't give a specific answer to this question. I want to, first of all, learn what it is capable of doing and then I will go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the prices. You get what you pay for, but any of those bandsaws would be a delight to own. 

The Rikon and Jet have guides with bearings like the Carter design which most people would prefer over basic guide blocks. It is a good design.

Laguna bandsaws have their unique ceramic guides that guide the blade above AND below the thrust "bearing", which is also a ceramic guide. It is a very good design. The Laguna 14|BX comes with two dust collection ports, the 14|12 has one. 

If you choose a Laguna 14|BX and get a non-Laguna mobile base for it, be sure that the mobile base does not block the lower door from opening and closing. A "constrained" base may work if you attach it backwards. I have seen it, and it looks and works fine. Other bases may not have the lower door issue.

If I wanted to replace my bandsaw today, I would choose the Laguna 14|BX. It would have been my choice even if you had not posted a list. If you own a Laguna 14|BX for 30 years, then the extra $300 would equate to $10 a year more.

P.S. 
I do not like the way that Laguna uses a vertical bar in their product "names." It is challenging enough to type tool product names without a vertical bar. The vertical bar just adds to the mess, especially because nobody spells those Laguna products in a consistent way, making searches harder, too. It would not stop me from buying their tools, however.


----------



## Twylie (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks, Tool Agnostic, for taking the time to share your thoughts on my list. Your input was informative, useful, and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

You're welcome. I touched on a few highlights, so you still have a lot of homework to do.

If you are serious about a Laguna bandsaw, they may be on sale this weekend. I checked Rockler and Woodcraft, and there is a small discount. I wonder whether Laguna sets prices like SawStop, where authorized retailers all charge the same amount? Companies sometimes enforce their rules by slowing or limiting deliveries if the retailer sells for other than the authorized price.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

This is a follow-up to my post above. I receive an email this morning from Rockler about a 10% discount sale on Laguna tools that ends tomorrow (3 September 2019). I assume that Woodcraft and the other sellers have the same sale.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Another follow-up. I just received another email from Rockler about a 10% discount on Jet tools. The email showed photos of two different Jet 14 inch bandsaws, among other Jet brand tools. The sale runs from 13-23 September 2019. 

I looked at Woodcraft's website, and no surprise; they have the same sale spanning the same dates. I presume the other woodworking stores have it too.

When I was a kid, price fixing was illegal. Tool manufacturers (and many others) have obviously found a loophole. Too bad there isn't real competition. FYI, this is the last time I will post a notice about a bandsaw sale in this thread. You are on your own now.


----------



## Twylie (Nov 30, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> FYI, this is the last time I will post a notice about a bandsaw sale in this thread. You are on your own now.


 I'm sorry that it has taken me so long to acknowledge your posts. Sometime around the first of September my old computer developed some serious health issues. I took it to the emergency room where it underwent several transplants and then it spent in excess of two weeks in rehab before it finally expired. I have just recently got a new one up and running so I have been trying to get caught up on all the digital tasks that have been piling up.

To cut to the chase I went with your inclinations and got a Laguna 14|BX while they were 10% off. I am 100 or so miles from Dallas and all the Rockler and Woodcraft outlets, and they wanted too much to ship. At that time I could not work a trip to Dallas into my schedule but I was able to get one via Amazon--it came from Arizona with free shipping. I've got it set up in my shop but I have not used it yet. While I was waiting for it to come in I was inspired to start a project that I had long planned--a new carport and storage facility. Consequently all the junk in the old building is now crowded into my shop and there is no room for me to do much of anything in there until I get the new building completed. I will try to follow up again when I actually get to try out my new saw. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Twylie (Nov 30, 2018)

I submitted a follow-up yesterday--twice, but it never got published. I submitted it the second time because I did not understand why it did not appear the first time. After the second attempt I did see a message that went away very quickly. I think it said my post would have to be approved by a moderator. What's that all about? (FYI: The primary purpose of this post is to see how it flies.) 



Update: This one posted immediately. I'll wait another day or so and if the moderator does not publish my post, I will re-post.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Twylie said:


> I submitted a follow-up yesterday--twice, but it never got published. I submitted it the second time because I did not understand why it did not appear the first time. After the second attempt I did see a message that went away very quickly. I think it said my post would have to be approved by a moderator. What's that all about? (FYI: The primary purpose of this post is to see how it flies.)
> 
> Update: This one posted immediately. I'll wait another day or so and if the moderator does not publish my post, I will re-post.


I got a notice that one of my posts was quoted by you, but when I looked, it had been deleted. 

Could your deleted posts have included a web link that looks like spam, or something else inappropriate that might have been deleted by the moderators? That is all I can think of.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

The post has now been approved (just now saw it).

FWIW, we have the Laguna 14 SUV and it's a great saw. You're going to love yours!

David


----------

